# Comments on this offer



## Leozaj (Mar 22, 2008)

Guys,

I have been offered 220,000 UAD yearly (around 18,000 per month) inclusive of everything . medical insurance is provided.

Is this offer worth thinking of? I work as a system Engineer and the company is MNC, good experience thou!

What do you think?

P.S: I live right now in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

From what others have previously stated, nowhere near enough. Rent alone will take half of that


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

not enough, get back to them and tell them they need to pay you a housing allowance


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree that it isn´t enough ,try to get housing outside that value.


----------



## Leozaj (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I am still negotiating with them. Seems we are going no where!! They insist that this pay is good and I am a demanding person!!


----------

